# FS/FF Electric Blue Ballon Ram (Mated Pair) $25 OBO



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Selling Electric Blue Ballon Ram pair. They are medium sized at approx 1.5 inch and have spawned although the eggs were soon after eaten .

* $25.00 *

They are great, peaceful fish. Only reason I'm selling is to make room for hatching CPO.

edit: price lowered. Will be in Coquitlam / Burnaby tomorrow early afternoon so will deliver for free as long as you're not far off from these cities.

*If someone can pick them up tonight they are yours for $20.00*

This is lower then what I paid for them as juvies. They are showing signs of mating again (darker eye rings, female tail-slapping male). I would rather they spawn eggs in your tank as I have a large batch of CPO that I need the space for.

*Also including 2 female red zebra danios for free with purchase*

Shoot me a PM.

Here is a pic of the male when he was younger:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice fishy free bump


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

i might have some stuff you would be interested in. I just sent a pm but check out my posting in equip. There is some 10 gallon stuff and an aquaclear. There is a glass lid as well.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMPity. PM's were all responded.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Bizzump....


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP... Fish are OBO.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP. Taking reasonable cash offers now.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP lowered asking price and not trading for equipment any longer. Just trading for shrimp of any kind.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP price lowered. Will be in Coquitlam / Burnaby tomorrow early afternoon so will deliver for free as long as you're not far off from these cities.

*If someone can pick them up tonight they are yours for $20.00*

This is lower then what I paid for them as juvies. They are showing signs of mating again (darker eye rings, female tail-slapping male). I would rather they spawn eggs in your tank as I have a large batch of CPO that I need the space for.


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in poco and usually home by 5pm. What time are you in the area tomorrow? Can you pm me a number?

What's their eating pattern at the moment? Thanks.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Buffer said:


> I'm in poco and usually home by 5pm. What time are you in the area tomorrow? Can you pm me a number?
> 
> What's their eating pattern at the moment? Thanks.


Alternating days flakes, frozen bloodworms and once a week i toss in an algae wafer as they like to pick at it. No health issues. They eat quite hardy, you can hear snapping noises when they come up for food.

Last time I used live food fare to trigger a spawn. Now they seem to be showing mating interest with very little intervention.

I planned to go to Poco around 3pm. The person I'm meeting may be flexible, maybe not.

You have my cell number in your inbox.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Pending.....


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold.... thanks for your interest.


----------

